# Pro chem labs out of production??!



## hugoBoss (Jan 9, 2013)

hey bros is prochem out of production im based in west yorkshire n rumour has it that they no longer produce roids? is this true if so have they rebranded as im looking for something similar to their one rip, does anyone reccommend any other labs that produce something similiar?

ur input is much appriciated thnx:beer:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jesus christ.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In before someone says

1 - get rohm, its the same thing

2 - bsi is prochem rebranded

3 - 'us mates say prochem is sh1t anyway'


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Doubt it myself, where did you hear this?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

First post! :scared:


----------



## Mrgirkin (Mar 16, 2012)

All the rohm I get made 2010 exp 12-2013 as is pro chem or perhaps it just takes that long to filter down to Skegness


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

no


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Bullsh1t, as have seen prochem anavar 10mg tabs new lot, will check the dates etc for you


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Were all screwed... :crying:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Fuerza 1 rip is supposed to be good mate


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

No pc have a full line of products 2013-2015 batches,they haven't gone anywhere. Maybe the fakes that are floating round might not have the new labels yet


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Actualy have just got the onerip 2013-2015 batch for myself


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

hugoBoss said:


> hey bros is prochem out of production im based in west yorkshire n rumour has it that they no longer produce roids? is this true if so have they rebranded as im looking for something similar to their one rip, does anyone reccommend any other labs that produce something similiar?
> 
> ur input is much appriciated thnx:beer:


funny enough i heard this my end but didnt want to post and get ATTACKED! :innocent:

maybe there last batch is 2013 or the fakes are the ones saying 2013-2015


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

All the pro chem haters will love this lol

I can't see this being true mabby the ****s that were making the fakes have stopped and pro chem might start getting a better name around hear

Never used it my self but know a lot guys that have and said it was spot on


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I heard the rumour as well but didn't read too much into it


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

I have changed from Prochem to Burr Labs and all seems well, feel much better off it than Prochem, seemed good at first but went weak and downhill


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

Ther new batch is knocking about I use it my self the new dbol and tt400, I feel it's under dosed to the last lot and pill size has changed but that's it really still do the job, therefore you can still buy one-rip I've seeing it myself if it ever stops thers plenty of other labs that are a good match


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Shaundasheep said:


> I have *changed from Prochem to Burr *Labs and all seems well, feel much better off it than Prochem, seemed good at first but went weak and downhill


----------



## hugoBoss (Jan 9, 2013)

the main reason im asking is mainly because all source down here get gear off the same main source n they r pushing really ****e gear about ive used prochem before n its spot on, i really good lab soo im right in thinking they still in production n gear is still spot on? neone used their new batch ? as u always get mixed reviews thnx


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

So yeah!! welcome to UKM. Got any more info to shear with us


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

I doubt this mate, there one of the well known labs so for them to shut there doors something has seriously got messed up!! or either busted..


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

have had no trouble or heard anything


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I hope they aren't out of business.

The more labs around there are the better, cheaper and more product available to us.


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

hugoBoss said:


> hey bros is prochem out of production im based in west yorkshire n rumour has it that they no longer produce roids? is this true if so have they rebranded as im looking for something similar to their one rip, does anyone reccommend any other labs that produce something similiar?
> 
> ur input is much appriciated thnx:beer:


I find it very hard to beleive that prochem have gone out of business, based on the amount i have access to (And thats every prochem product thats availible) i'd say prochem are doing very well, a source who has new stock in will say all sorts of BS to get you to change to his new line of whatever he's got in stock, dont beleive the hype find a new source, prochem are here to stay.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I have heard something to this effect, but of course what's true and what isn't no idea


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Whenever I hear One Rip, I think about someone who ate too much protein in one go !


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

ditz said:


> I have heard something to this effect, but of course what's true and what isn't no idea


Unless your close to whoever runs the company theres no way of knowing, for example the source down at the gym sells gear and used to sell a shed load of Alpha pharma everyone gained like crazy on it, now he's got a load of meditec in stock and talks about alpha pharma like their the worst company in the world, basically what im trying to say is there are lots of sources out there who stock Prochem and theres a lot of local sources who have access to it, dont listen to rumours as there just that.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

It will just be some bs rumor started by other lab pushers trying to get guys to look for other labs then stick'x' lab in there face.

And no pro-chem won't close to rename, why rename when they have a big name tostart with.

And if they are closed for good, who cares, there's plenty options out there.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

onthebuild said:


> In before someone says
> 
> 1 - get rohm, its the same thing
> 
> ...


Very very wrong on the first 2.

On the third I've not used them so can't say.

I can however say that I know for a fact the owner, who is a nice guy sometimes takes a small break so nothing to worry about.

Rohm and PC are not the same, as I know both guys so total bullish!t. Just people adding 2+2 and coming up with 5.

I also know the owner of GB so am not affiliated to anyone in particular and have used rohm and GB and wouldn't think twice on using pc. Or any other lab that was decent. Apart from wc anyway.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh I knew you'd be along soon.

Stargazer Tony  lmao


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Oh I knew you'd be along soon.
> 
> Stargazer Tony  lmao


whats wrong with wildcat.........


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Really, is that the best you can come back with.

Fcuk wildcat, lying motherfcuker that he is 

Stirring bastad :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Really, is that the best you can come back with.
> 
> Fcuk wildcat, lying motherfcuker that he is
> 
> Stirring bastad :lol:


just jealous that bloke has hair arent u?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

May well be absolute balls, but I was told that a big reseller of pro chem got busted and grassed on PC. Accordingly, they had to move sharpish, affecting production.

Source wasn't trying to push anything in it's place.

Do excuse me if what I've said is a load of w4nk lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That is a possibility mate. But I haven't heard that.

No not you asteroid boy. The guy on about PC.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> just jealous that bloke has hair arent u?


So have I. Albeit with a slight grey tinge now. Which is why it's always shaved at the sides lol.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Guy's why is it always pc that ppl say are finished ??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

To lost me at 'hey bros'


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

clarky81 said:


> Guy's why is it always pc that ppl say are finished ??


Don't know and tbh don't really care. I learnt a long time ago to not listen to rumours.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Robsta said:


> Don't know and tbh don't really care. I learnt a long time ago to not listen to rumours.


Sound


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Very very wrong on the first 2.
> 
> On the third I've not used them so can't say.
> 
> ...


I know mate, just taking the p1ss everyone presumes rohm is Prochem and bsi is an old lab rebranded.

I don't understand why people don't just try for themselves and report back on here, though tbh even on here you can't trust everyone.

Just wish people were honest and had no ultimatum rather than say 'x' lab is the best when really it's sh1te.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Anavar 50s seem scarce, but I think they were a massive one-off run made in 2010.

ROHM and Prochem clearly have completely different philosophies, but I suspect they semi-cooperated on the game-changing 50mg anavars in 2010, even if it was just a massive powder bulk buy and pressing plant. The Prochem 50s can be snapped easily, ROHM's have to be bitten in half. Clearly the same tablet stamper and food colour, different binders and bulking agent. They probably split the bag into 2 buckets, then tossed a coin to decide who's tablets would get pressed first. I've got them both here in front of me, and I know a bit about tablet diluents (i'd prefer not to say how).

Last summer I got aromasin which is 2011-2014.

Last week, I got clomid and winstrol, both 2012 - 2015


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Why are people starting these bloody threads? If your happy with your product and your still able to get the brand you wish then whats the damn problem god some people are just local people spreading the rumors across the village i swear.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Why are people starting these bloody threads? If your happy with your product and your still able to get the brand you wish then whats the damn problem god some people are just local people spreading the rumors across the village i swear.


lots of strange things seem to be happening at the moment. The moderators probably check recent posts of all thread starters, look at their friends, build up a picture, and deduce people's motivation. There seems to be one lab having its confidence undermined, and one being hyped. Maybe I'm thinking too much...

Have a look on "Elitefitness" occasionally. See how the threads for Beastrol / cycle assist/unleashed / HCGenerate/ OSTA Sarms are started by an innocent "louis Theroux", then 3rd or 4th post is by the "patsy" in the audience. Before the end of the first page, the "Barry Scott" steps in. On steroid forums, we like single steroid compounds, not unknown blends of non-steroids, which makes it a lot easier to spot fake threads on US websites - they're not even bloody steroids!

You're looking for those 3 figures - "louis Theroux", "patsy", and "Barry Scott" (the expert, back again to tell you about new Cillit Bang). Its nearly always the same Barry on Elitefitness - a guy called NeedtoGetAAS.

Ask a question, like "is there any HCG in HCGenerate?" if you have an account. If it flushes someone out and they make a personal attack on you, you have a sure-fire guilty culprit. The person making the financial gain is ALWAYS the thread starter.

Have a shower, then come back to this forum with fresh eyes. Then follow the money.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That's what happens when you go to inferior forums with hidden agendas


----------

